# Border archery mosstrooper 1 piece recurve



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is a video on a very nice one piece Super Recurve from the folks at Border Archery.

This one is dark and terribly interesting


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Joe, been waiting to see one of those.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Love the lines on that bow 
Been waiting to check it out 
Another fine border product


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

CAPTJJ said:


> Thanks Joe, been waiting to see one of those.


Thx Capt 

Like I said it’s a very interesting bow for sure 

I love one pieces and this one is a standout


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Breathn said:


> Love the lines on that bow
> Been waiting to check it out
> Another fine border product


Thx John I’m sure you will see one in person sooner or later


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice.
You are the Border afficionado for sure.
Hard to beat the looks of a well designed one piece recurve.
Enjoy.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Really like the looks of that bow! Mark


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

what are the specs?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thx guys I agree a 1 piece is a true pleasure and like I say in the video a true example of the art of bow making 

The specs are 

Phenolic, Carbon , and heritage midnight riser 

Red elm cores with carbon limbs 

60 inches and 50#’s @ 28


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow! What a sweet looking bow! Dig the dark color combinations in that 1 piece. Awesome video Joe!


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

JParanee said:


> Thx Capt
> 
> Like I said it’s a very interesting bow for sure
> 
> I love one pieces and this one is a standout


I like one piece recurves myself and was thinking about a Ghillie Dhu, but think this one will be better with more length, will probably be my next bow. I'm also Scottish.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stub said:


> Wow! What a sweet looking bow! Dig the dark color combinations in that 1 piece. Awesome video Joe!


Thx Stub hope you and yours are having a good summer buddy


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

CAPTJJ said:


> I like one piece recurves myself and was thinking about a Ghillie Dhu, but think this one will be better with more length, will probably be my next bow. I'm also Scottish.


I would definitely recommend the MossTrooper over its little brother for your application. 

I just think it’s a better hunting platform


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome looking bow!!!! I really like that!


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

That's a very nice bow, thanks for taking the time to post the video, Joe. I wonder if one of those bows could be made to accommodate a 30" draw?


----------



## JPav (Feb 21, 2018)

Great video as always! Can't get enough of the cutting edge stuff coming out. It's a world of difference from 25 years ago.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Homey88 said:


> Awesome looking bow!!!! I really like that!


Homey 

You can come and try it when ever you want buddy


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

pokynojoe said:


> That's a very nice bow, thanks for taking the time to post the video, Joe. I wonder if one of those bows could be made to accommodate a 30" draw?


Hi Joe 

Hope all is well 

I’ll send Sid jr a link to this thread and I hope he will answer


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

JPav said:


> Great video as always! Can't get enough of the cutting edge stuff coming out. It's a world of difference from 25 years ago.


Thank you 

Yes companies like Border are certainly making the world of single string archery interesting these days


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Sid mentioned to me a while back that the 62 inch was good to 31 inch but that was when first ones were built and may have changed


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thx John


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

You can see in these pics at my 28 inch draw I’m working the 60 version very nicely


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

I keep saying it but I have to make some time to come down and see you.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Homey88 said:


> I keep saying it but I have to make some time to come down and see you.


Please do


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Looking good Joe! Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Demmer3 said:


> Looking good Joe! Thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thx John


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Very interesting distribution of work...from the fades throughout the length of those limbs. That's a one-piece with a purpose...Good Luck with it. Rick.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice vid Joe. I still can't get my mastiff to carry my targets for me lol. Tackle maybe.....


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rickstix said:


> Very interesting distribution of work...from the fades throughout the length of those limbs. That's a one-piece with a purpose...Good Luck with it. Rick.


Thx Rick it’s a little barn burner


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Yooper-travler said:


> Nice vid Joe. I still can't get my mastiff to carry my targets for me lol. Tackle maybe.....


My bullies a little worker that’s for sure 

John posted this on TT 



Breathn said:


> For him to pick that target up like that up in his mouth shows the power those dogs have . Those balls aren’t extremely light


I’ve had extremely powerful dogs in my life Rottweilers and Dogo Argentino’s to name a few and I’ve worked them all and this male Bull Terrier is the hardest most densely muscled animal I’ve had the pleasure of calling friend 




I’ve had 150 pound dogs that could not go through supposedly indestructible dog toys and bones like this 64 pound pit 

Plus he’s a good friend 

I have about 3 hours a week of grass cutting I do with a big walk behind 

I don’t ride because of the terrain and obstacles and I like to walk 

When all my kids and the female dogs have long gone inside he will be walking with me till dark or I’m done 



He is this kinda dog


----------



## BowFlight (Jan 25, 2008)

I always lean towards a one piece recurve for esthetics over a take down. It has incredible lines. I was wondering when a Boyer was going to build a super recurve limb in carbon on a one piece bow. Really like the bow and thanks for the great video! Is this bow not in production and more of a concept bow? I don’t see it listed on Border’s website. Thanks.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BowFlight said:


> I always lean towards a one piece recurve for esthetics over a take down. It has incredible lines. I was wondering when a Boyer was going to build a super recurve limb in carbon on a one piece bow. Really like the bow and thanks for the great video! Is this bow not in production and more of a concept bow? I don’t see it listed on Border’s website. Thanks.


Thank you for the kind words 

They are taking orders for them send an email


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

That’s a sweet bow JP! Looks like it can bring the heat boy! [emoji1360] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a covert hunter, 21" riser, XL limbs for a 68" bow on order. 31.5" draw. Anyone with similar long draw shooting a Mosstrooper? Once I get my new bow, see how I like it, considering one piece, just a bit nervous about overworking limbs with my draw.

and yes... i have trouble finding shirts. On flip side, scratching my knees is easier.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

For reference of guys reading this in future. A fellow saw this, replied on another thread or forum who had a long draw as well, was comfortable on the Mosstrooper 64". My recollection was his draw was an inch less than mine, and he was confident bow would be comfortable for me. So Sid says "yes" and another... looks like I have figured out my next Christmas present.


----------



## Ihatewinter (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks JParanee for the info and vids about the Mosstrooper. It’s at the top of my list for a new or used 1 piece recurve.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

man! there is a lot of cool factor with that bow! beautiful rig!

I just got a metal riser, and it was inspired by getting a set of border limbs.... if I like them, I could see a 1pc Border in my future. I too appreciate 1pc bows, as well as pretty bows, so i'm hoping I like them, because they make some sweet bows.

thanks for sharing, and nice video!


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

That is the best looking bow I have seen all day. [emoji457]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NiceShot2 (Nov 7, 2016)

Great video! Always very informative, thanks for posting!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

While we're sharing pictures of dogs...


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Slower...


----------



## jdwhittled (Oct 15, 2018)

I would love to shoot one of those!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> View attachment 7061219
> 
> 
> Slower...


Love the dog pic


----------



## Peter.Pan (Jan 4, 2017)

Very nice piece.


----------



## Still mustang (Jan 22, 2014)

Excellent video. What quiver is that on the Hex 8 Covert Hunter?


----------

